# Looking for some experienced with neural networks



## Wish Lin (Feb 18, 2020)

I have a project here on SS which is about a possibly next generation smart cube design. https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...ach-for-smart-cubes.75761/page-2#post-1350603
And I have now came up with a good hardware prototype but lacks the software expertise.

In my plan, this neural network

Will takes 8(or more) analog values THAT KEEP CHANGES ranging from 0~1023 as input and output cube moves(ie. R’).
Will have to be written in a language that can take inputs from a computers COM ports(from an Arduino)
Needs to work quite efficiently because it will take at least 400 inputs a second, or even more.
So, if you are familiar with neural networks, please PM me and I will share the rest of the details with you.


----------



## canibanoglu (Feb 19, 2020)

I have read the other thread but I really don't understand why you need neural networks with this


----------



## Wish Lin (Feb 19, 2020)

canibanoglu said:


> I have read the other thread but I really don't understand why you need neural networks with this


My new design uses 8 hall sensors to detect magnets placed in the 2x2. Although my design can indeed determine moves with some simple time delaying tricks, I don’t think it will work at all under high TPS and especially big corner cutting.

So, it’s better for me to have a neural network to learn the magnetic field changing patterns under that condition and determine moves.

But of course, since I have no neural networks experiences and only know the general concept on it, I’m not sure if this will work or not.


----------



## canibanoglu (Feb 20, 2020)

Hmmm, it still doesn't sound like the right tool to solve your issues but I'm no ML expert, so maybe I'm wrong


----------

